# Tell me about T3 uptake



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a new one I don't remember ever being checked with me before. As part of my routine monitoring of my Hashimoto's disease, my T3 uptake was checked along with free T4, TSH, and the like. My TSH has crept back up enough (from 2.5 to 3.4) to suggest a need to increase my synthroid dose, and I'm wondering what my low-normal number my indicate. My T3 uptake was a 25%, with a normal range of 24-39%.

FWIW, my other numbers were all pretty normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

This is the protein that stores T3. You are very very hypo.

Furnishing information for you.


----------

